# Bf 109 K-4 in full colour



## Chriss1958 (Aug 31, 2008)

Yep as far as can be told, an original picture, a Bf 109K-4 in colour taken by a GI at the back-end or after WW2. Amazing picture. Attributed to 9./JG 3. 

Flickr Photo Download: WW2 German Plane Wreckage

For a discussion of it go here to the very excellent LEMB site: Identity of this colour Bf109K? - Luftwaffe Experten Message Board


----------



## Wurger (Sep 2, 2008)

Cool pic.THX for uploading.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 2, 2008)

Sweet that a great Picture


----------



## Erich (Sep 2, 2008)

although as discussed on LEMB as a possibility due to camo of other JG 3 staffels it may not be a JG 3 craft at all...............then again. Sadly not many photos of 9./JG 3 machines exist...............yet


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 2, 2008)

Co*kteaser....


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 3, 2008)

That's one great picture!


----------



## Chocks away! (Sep 4, 2008)

Great picture! Its exactly the sort of picture I like to see.

I think I'll post a couple more obscure Me-109 pictures in colour since we're at it.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 5, 2008)

Chocks away! said:


> I think I'll post a couple more obscure Me-109 pictures in colour since we're at it.



Don't hold back!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 5, 2008)

Lovely picture. Post away Chock!


----------



## Chocks away! (Sep 5, 2008)

Here are my favourites. All from Falcon's Messerschmitt Bf 109 Hangar

Apparently the first two are Italian.


----------



## Erich (Sep 5, 2008)

Yellow 5 ~ JG 53


----------



## Chocks away! (Sep 5, 2008)

Erich, is the last image a nightfighter, judging from the camouflage?


----------



## Wurger (Sep 5, 2008)

Very nice pics.


----------



## mkloby (Sep 5, 2008)

Hurts to see such a sweet bird wrecked...


----------



## Chocks away! (Sep 5, 2008)

Indeed... I believe not a single Bf-109 K survives these days.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 6, 2008)

Chocks away! said:


> Erich, is the last image a nightfighter, judging from the camouflage?



I doubt it very much, looks painted over in non standard colours ...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 6, 2008)

Chocks away! said:


> Erich, is the last image a nightfighter, judging from the camouflage?



I doubt it very much. I'm sure Erich will have some more info though!


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Sep 10, 2008)

Cool pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Erich (Sep 10, 2008)

hard to say guys it could be just ground concealmnt colours or as Wayne said painted post war as the markings are fake and added on.

most late war s/e nf's were painted in regular day time camo


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks for the Pictures


----------



## Clave (Mar 4, 2010)

Heh, I have a love/hate relationship with photos like this - It is great that they exist, but then you try a make a colour profile and everyone starts pointing out that your colours are wrong, in that they don't match the photo... well, _of course_ they are wrong! Because there is not one single colour photo in the damn whole _war_ that is colour accurate/unfaded/correctly exposed/un-cracked/in focus etc. etc.

Umm.. this sounds like a rant, but it's not really, like I said, it's great to have a record of what was painted where... but I despair of long-winded debates over the exact shade of RLM80 or whatever, so I'm staying as far away from LEMB as I can get...

Disclaimer: I have nothing against the place as such, and it's good that it exists as a resource, I just can't post there any more... it gives me a headache...


----------



## razor1uk (Jun 26, 2011)

Well said Clave


----------

